# SD: Extreme Autofest Photos, June 21, 2003



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=108942


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Damn I am so sorry I missed that. Looked like it was dope though.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

my friend from team prototype was there..he had a WRX..he took like 320 pictures


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Rama said:


> *Damn I am so sorry I missed that. Looked like it was dope though. *


Naw. It was weak..


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

i heard there was a grip of cops walking thru with clipboards writing what peeps had on their cars then pulling them over after the show on their way home..sounds like a fucking setup to me..my friend even took pics of the cops doing that.....makes me not wanna attend anything from now on


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Arsenal200SX said:


> *i heard there was a grip of cops walking thru with clipboards writing what peeps had on their cars then pulling them over after the show on their way home..sounds like a fucking setup to me..my friend even took pics of the cops doing that.....makes me not wanna attend anything from now on *


HA cops till up to that old shit? They were doin that like 5 years ago or whatever when the stadium strip opened, they did it for like 2 weeks before the organizers were like you gotta stop that shit or no one will come and they'll just be back on the streets... It's total bullshit if you ask me


----------

